
There is a huge 'monolith' on Phobos, one of Mars's moons - curtis
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20160923-there-is-a-huge-monolith-on-phobos-one-of-marss-moons
======
aquilax
Who will be first to break it into microservices

~~~
ASalazarMX
But only if we break it with the savage might of atomic power!

------
gene-h
And if it wasn't for some bad code and quality control, we could have a much
better idea of what the monolith is[0]. Heck if the Fobos-Grunt mission was
successful we could have up to 200 grams of phobos dirt back on Earth right
now. This is such a large sample size, that demonstration of these techniques
would arguably be an advance for asteroid mining.

But alas, space exploration is hard, so we can only hope that the Fobos-Grunt
2 mission happens.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fobos-
Grunt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fobos-Grunt)

~~~
marak830
Thank you for that link, I hadn't read up about that before.

It's a shame how science never gets funded properly. Yet we have money for
weapons. Sigh

------
kovrik
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monolith_(Space_Odyssey)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monolith_\(Space_Odyssey\))

~~~
tpeo
This is a huge wake-up call for everyone here on Earth: if you still haven't
either watched Kubrick's Odyssey or read the books, you're missing out.

~~~
LeoPanthera
My recommended order is, watch the movie, read the book, then watch the movie
again.

~~~
sputknick
I thought I was the only one who came to that conclusion! Reading the book in
the middle leads to a bunch of "ohhhh... That makes more sense now" moments.

------
icanhackit
tldr; With enough rocks thrown around, you'll get a few that look crafted.

~~~
mjevans
This might be true, however it's probably still worth at least trying to get
some (unmanned) telemetry to better measure the location so that we can
evaluate hypothesis or determine if additional study is warranted.

~~~
icanhackit
> it's probably still worth at least trying to get some (unmanned) telemetry

Of course. What I implied was that it wasn't worth losing sleep over, as these
types of formations often do e.g.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cydonia_(region_of_Mars)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cydonia_\(region_of_Mars\))

------
bitwize
The Phobos Anomaly? We should keep a close eye on that thing, look out for
cacodemon activity...

------
andrewstuart
Tardis? Coke vending machine?

Having had a closer look at the image, it looks like a ...... tall rock.

------
agumonkey
Who else checked the date ?

